# Logitech speaker code for Bolt remote?



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

So far Tivo has hit a homerun for me with the Bolt. Now the final piece was to add my Logitech Z906 speakers. 

When trying to setup the remote for these I went to AV and selected the one for Logitech, code 2153. It did not work. In fact, the remote did not accept the code at all. I only tried it with my slide remote, but no cigar. 

Can someone help?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

You say you have a Slide remote. That remote is a learning remote and you can "teach" it IR codes. Link to TiVo information.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> You say you have a Slide remote. That remote is a learning remote and you can "teach" it IR codes. Link to TiVo information.


Dang! Should have checked that. Thank you. That takes care of my remote. Sure wish the OEM Bolt remote could learn codes.

I find it odd that when trying to set up the remote for these Logitech speakers there is a selection for Logitech, 2153. Only one selection and when I try to use it it does not work. In fact, it does not appear to reject it. It will not even allow me to press all 4 digits. I get to the 5 and the remote appears to time out. No series of blinks saying it was rejected. Nothing. It acts as if it will only take a 3 digit code.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tweekerz (Oct 13, 2002)

This post addressed my needs! Thanks. My 2007 Sharp Aquos allowed for a fixed output for sound (my Z906) and allowed the TV to control the volume level to my Z906. The actual volume level on the tv went up and down, the volume on the Z906 stayed constant, or whatever I left it at using the Logitech remote or on the breakout box. My new Samsung KS9000 series TV does not such functionality of using the tv remote to control volume levels for an optical audio speaker system.


----------



## tweekerz (Oct 13, 2002)

(now my Z906 remote doesnt work, and needing to re learn the codes... sigh)


----------

